# f/s tank and fish price lower



## fish (May 29, 2010)

for sale arcrylic tank 72x24x24 with sump . and stand 950.00 obo
tank 72x18x24 with glass top, and homwemade stand for 300.00 obo
note filter and heater sale separate at special when buy the tank as same time
discus from 65.00 to 90.00 dep. on size


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

any one???? 
nice one


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

how much for the ray randy?


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

any offer,??? i need room asap, come take a look


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

bump lower price


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

price lower again


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

bump. lower price


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

Id love to take it, just dont have that much cash for a week, if its still forsale then ill take it


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

*72x18x24*

PM sent for 72x18x24


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

need to be gonefor renovation,


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

I Will Gladly Take The 72x18x24 If You Can Deliver To Surrey Would Of Course Pay For Your Gas.


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

sorry can"t delevery.


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

last 180g arylic for sale obo


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Still got the discus? What kind are they?


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

yes, some discus fish for sale from $65.00 and up 4" up 
ot sure is red turquois


----------

